# Corydoras Poisoning



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello all,
As most of you know, I began my new job at the LFS hear in Grand Rapids, MI. All is going well and everything is coming along. I attached some pictures of our 400 gallon SW reef tank, 100+ gallon corner discus tank that I care for mostly, and a nano cube that is pushing me into getting a SW tank. Haha!


































Anyway, reason for my post is that lately we've had a real issue with corydoras poisonings. If you did not know, cory cats give off a poison when frightened which can turn around and poison themself. In two days, we lost 15+ corys due to this issue. So my question is, do any of you have any idea on how to prevent this? We've puzzled at work and tried multiple different medicines and nothing has worked so I thought I'd ask you guys. If you have any ideas, feel free to let me know. Otherwise, hope all is well and that everyone's holidays are coming along well!!


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

The toxins that cories emit generally harm the fish during shipping. They are highly stressed from bouncing around, and they're in a closed environment (the bag) where the toxins can build up. There's a method called "kick the bucket" that can be used prior to shipping. Catch the cories before any other fish, and then kick the bucket every time you pass by it. If you do this (about 30 minutes) before shipping, you will see the toxin bubbles, floating on the top of the water. Obviously you would discard that water, and use fresh water to ship. They will still have some toxins, but about 80% will have been released, using this method.
Some of the species that emit more toxin are Adolfoi,Sterbai,Arcuatus, and Haroldshultzi. There are a few more. The toxin is also what causes it to hurt so much if you get stuck by a corie.
If you are losing cories in the store tanks, that haven't been recently shipped in, I don't think the toxins are the cause.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

The issue with the "kick the bucket" method is that we don't ship... We get the fish in and they already have this issue. They'll look completely fine one minute and maybe an hour later, they're dead and have these red splotches on them. For example, we have a tank full of loxozonous with about 40 guppies. All the guppies are fine but all the cories died off. We do quarantine them before they come to the display part of the store and sometimes they make it and sometimes they don't. I'm at a real loss as to what's going on...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The only obvious thing is to try is to do more, larger water changes in the QT tank.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

The people shipping to you need to kick the bucket before shipping. The fish are arriving with the toxins already in the shipping water. Water changes in quarantine might help...but the damage is already done during shipment (to you).


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Look at it like getting out of the sun, once you are already sunburned. Getting in shade helps, but the sunburn is already there.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Synderguy,

Google "toxin poisoning with corydoras". I got 893,000 hits on it.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Fishnut2 said:


> Synderguy,
> 
> Google "toxin poisoning with corydoras". I got 893,000 hits on it.


Hah, I actually did look around for about an hour before posting here. Didn't really find much on how to cure it or anything like that.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am not sure that there is a cure.............but.............
try this.....isolate the cories...add 3-4 drops of peroxide per gallon to the tank....
it may or may not work...just an idea..


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't think there's a cure either. The damage is done. The key is prevention. Minimise the toxins before shipment, or net out dead fish. Your shipper is causing the problem before the fish arrive.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like what you need is a new source, the shipper doesn't sound like they know what they are doing, and you are loosing money and fish as a result. I hate to state the obvious, but sometimes the obvious slips past LOL.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

And it's not just lost money. The fish are suffering through a slow painful death. I personally; would avoid that shipper for all shipments. Synderguy never said if it was a Florida shipment, or direct from Brazil. But either way, there are plenty of other shippers out there.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't know where we get our shipments from but I do know we've been looking at new possibilities. Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Glad to help Synderguy. If you ever try the kick the bucket method, just to see the toxins...they will be amber colored bubbles, very close to the size and color of corie eggs. I can't remember for sure...but I think they are oderless. They'll float at the top, and are quite obvious. I use a 5 gallon bucket, and about 20% of the surface gets filled up with the toxins.

Keep in mind, some species emit more toxins then others. From my own observations (so I wouldn't rely 100% on it) the species that stick thier fins out in defense when they're caught, release the most toxins. Adolfoi and sterbai are 2 of the worst.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The shippers might also try putting fewer fish in each bag if they can't be bothered to kick the buckets. It might possibly help at least some.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

wow! did not know about cory toxins. Thanx for the education, guys.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

C. King,

It's not an issue with a normal trip from the LFS back home. We were talking about shipments from Florida or Brazil...that can take 6 -24 hours. One thing I think we all forgot to mention. Never put the shipping water in your tank. That will have the toxins in it.


----------

